# Knitting group Monmouth county NJ



## judy246 (Jan 6, 2012)

I wonder if there is a knitting and crochet group that meets in the above area


----------



## judy246 (Jan 6, 2012)

I have to repeat my self and include the area that I am interested in . I meant to include Monmouth county NJ


----------



## maryt (Jul 26, 2011)

great groups that meet in marlboro &manalapan that meet in libraries.call for info


----------



## Hesska (Jan 10, 2012)

Knit & stitch meets every Tuesday @ Panera bread next to 
kohls @ 7pm. There is also a group that meets during the day in Monmouth beach & tintin falls library called the navesink knitting guild 
Both can be found in the internet


----------



## Lost.Found (Sep 8, 2011)

I second the nomination: Grp meets Marlboro Library on Tues afternoons


----------



## judy246 (Jan 6, 2012)

thanks all, I will look into the group closest to me.


----------

